# Possibility of changing to Tier 1 from Tier 2-ICT



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear ALL,
I am an Indian Passport holder currently in the UK on Tier-2 ICT visa (category Long Term Staff Migrant)
I am here in the UK since 1 month.

I am interested in pursuing an application for Tier 1 Visa.

I have a bachelor degree in Engineering, and Post Graduate degree in MBA.
I have more than 6 years experience with the same IT company.

Previous to entering in the UK, I have worked in France for 3 years.
My salary in UK is more than 40K pounds per annum.
My salary in France was more than 50K Euros per annum.

With the above information, can someone guide me on the following:

Is it possible for me to apply for Tier 1 visa while I am in the UK
If yes then what is the process and time frame to apply for Tier 1 - General


My main aim is to apply for a Visa category which allows me to work in UK irrespective of an employer. Also I am interested in pursuing ILR after 5 years.
Please guide me,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

indirocker said:


> Dear ALL,
> I am an Indian Passport holder currently in the UK on Tier-2 ICT visa (category Long Term Staff Migrant)
> I am here in the UK since 1 month.
> 
> ...


You can't switch to Tier 1 General as you are here on Tier 2. Only those in certain visa categories are allowed to apply for Tier 1 General within UK, and the visa is now closed to overseas applicants.
See UK Border Agency | Eligibility


----------



## ihateclouds (May 16, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation, have been here for 2 years on intra-company transfer, but looking to switch companies. 

Is the only option to get a new job and have them sponsor me for a Tier 2 general visa? That category seems to be limited to 20.7K people / year though.


----------



## sanjeevjntu (Dec 29, 2012)

But I don't think u can shift to Tier 2 General from Tier 2 ICT Long Term Staff Visa. Please check UKBA for more info.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ihateclouds said:


> I'm in a similar situation, have been here for 2 years on intra-company transfer, but looking to switch companies.
> 
> Is the only option to get a new job and have them sponsor me for a Tier 2 general visa? That category seems to be limited to 20.7K people / year though.


Well only people who are on Tier 2 ICT prior to the rules before 6th April 2011 can switch to Tier 2 General. The limit is 20,700 per year and even that has not come close to being fulfilled in the last couple of years..

Applicants who came to UK on Tier 2 ICT based on rules after 6th April 2011, were classified into Tier 2 Long term or short term category based on salary criteria of 40 K GBP and for both of these categories, applicants can't switch directly to Tier 2 General.

For another note in the thread, Tier 1 Gen scheme ended for applicants outside UK in Dec 2010 and finally for applicants in UK on 5th Apr 2011.


----------

